# Choosing correct tuning frequency



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Finally, something I've been looking for years:

http://www.klausaudio.com/subwoofer-box-articles/choosing-the-correct-tuning.php


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Fellippe said:


> Finally, something I've been looking for years:
> 
> http://www.klausaudio.com/subwoofer-box-articles/choosing-the-correct-tuning.php


The tuning is VERY dependent on the driver used... VERY. Try it out. Whip up a box in modeling software, don't change it, now dump 2 different drivers in it. Bigg difference in sound.

My answer to choosing...

Select a driver, build a proper enclosure for it that has the extension you want without weird bumps or valleys. You want a smooth rolloff without ring. A tuning number you picked from thin air will not do such a thing 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> My answer to choosing...
> 
> Select a driver, build a proper enclosure for it that has the extension you want without weird bumps or valleys. You want a smooth rolloff without ring. A tuning number you picked from thin air will not do such a thing 9 out of 10 times.


ill be the nOob! what info should one look at to decide proper tuning for their specific sub?


----------

